# Groceries



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Can anyone advise where to buy groceries please?
























It is Thursday afternoon and I feel the need for screaming...arrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Actually I can. I got this number of this personal grocery shopper...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

m1key said:


> Can anyone advise where to buy groceries please?


Google is your friend !!! 

https://www.google.com/search?q=grocery+shopping+in+dubai

specifically:

Grocery shopping in Dubai - The Knowledge Features - TimeOutDubai.com

BTW what kind of groceries are you looking for ? Vegan / Vegetarian / Non-Vegetarian, skinned or not ?, does it have to be local or imported ? 

Need answers to these questions before proceeding further... Hope that helps... 




p.s: props to Indo.. this red thing is kinda trademarked to him


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Actually I can. I got this number of this personal grocery shopper...


... but is s/he affordable ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ccr said:


> ... but is s/he affordable ?


Cheap and affordable... and is a personal chef as well trained at the finest restaurants in France. And also moonlights as a masseuse with happy endings... for males or females!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Sarisaraswit. I have no idea how I would have been able to eat without your assistance









Jyxngurl - if you can find me shawarma you are hired


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Cheap and affordable... and is a personal chef as well trained at the finest restaurants in France. And also moonlights as a masseuse with happy endings... for males or females!


I am in love!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Cheap and affordable... and is a personal chef as well trained at the finest restaurants in France. And also moonlights as a masseuse with happy endings... for males or females!


After reading about this person I noticed the URL in your signature and thought it was masseuse.org


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

m1key said:


> Thank you *Sarisaraswit*.


Ok, remind me to hit you up if I ever need a 'butcher'  ...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Ok, remind me to hit you up if I ever need a 'butcher'  ...


Lots of apologies Maaaaamsiiiir


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

m1key said:


> Lots of apologies *Maaaaamsiiiir *


Whoa Whoa Whoa buddy... now you 'done did it' ... hmm maybe this needs to be in that other thread too ..


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Google is your friend !!!
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=grocery+shopping+in+dubai
> 
> ...


Do you know if any of these stores sell that round flat bread. I saw some in a restaurant and really wanted to buy some but not sure where I would find it.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

The round flat bread is Arabic bread an is found in most supermarkets! I buy it all the time  x


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you visit the pan arabia enquirer site and get in fits about the articles written there? 

Oh Ms Wales....     I think this thread passed you on by.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh dear!!! Haha I didn't read any of the thread beforehand ooops!! There are soo many stupid questions on here I just expect them to be genuine now lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! You guys have way too much time on your hands! Thanks for the laugh though :hug: now can someone please tell me where to buy eggs....the ones in the shop are either too white or too brown! :confused2:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> W...now can someone please tell me where to buy eggs...


I can teach you how to suck eggs...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> now can someone please tell me where to buy eggs....the ones in the shop are either too white or too brown! :confused2:


So what you are saying is you want a _*tanned*_ egg?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Please can someone tell me where I can find an egg tanning salon? :confused2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think there are any! But there are chicken tanning salons where poor sun deprived poultry go to get a nice roasted tan. You'll find them at most small restaurants turning a crispy brown color


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> now can someone please tell me where to buy eggs....the ones in the shop are either too white or too brown! :confused2:


Well, tomorrow's Easter, so day after tomorrow I can offer your personal shopper a nice choice of bespoke eggs in red, blue or green color, with or without designer sticker.


----------

